# How can I format my ibook...



## XavNyko (Feb 13, 2008)

I need to know how I can (if I can) format my G4 without the disk.:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't, as you can't erase the volume that you have booted from. And depending on the version of the OS, you may have the option to erase free space in the disk utility app. But that would require you to trash everything but the system folder, library folder, application folder, and active user folder, which wouldn't be much help. You could always download and burn to cd a linux distro, and let it reformat your drive.


----------

